# [Kräuterkunde] Wertvolle und seltene Kräuter



## Monolith (22. August 2007)

Hio,

seit einiger Zeit habe ich Kräuterkunde auf Stufe 375 und möchte nun mit dem Beruf Gold machen.
Nun weiß ich mittlerweile, dass Kräuter wie Schwarzer Lotus selten sind und auf meinem Server 20 Gold oder mehr geben. Andere Kräuter und Pflanzen verkaufe ich im Stack für ca. 10 bis 17 Gold, je nachdem was Auctioneer mit anbietet.

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, ob es ähnlich "wertvolle" Kräuter wie den schwarzen Lotus gibt, welche selten sind und ordentlich was an Gold geben. Oder Kräuter und Pflanzen welche ihr zu hohen Preisen verkauft.

Ich hatte gedacht, dass es zu diesem Thema Listen, Threads etc. gibt, habe aber leider noch nichts gefunden.
Vielleicht kann man mir hier ja ein paar Tipps geben,

Gruß
Monolith


----------



## Guernica (27. August 2007)

Ich mag mich ja irren, aber genau wegen den teueren Kräutern würde ich Alchie nie ohne Kräuterkunde betreiben. Was ich so mitbekommen habe, sind Netherblüten und Terozapfen recht teuer im AH (sind aber nicht unbedingt selten). Dann sah ich dass die Flasks günstiger sind als die Mats und habe gleich Flasks gekauft.


----------



## moiki (29. August 2007)

also ma nur so die teuersten kräuter sind  (auf meinem server) :
Netherblüte-Terozapfen-Teufelslotus-Schwarzerlotus-Alptraumranke-Traumwinde
und mal nen tipp
scheiß auf den auctioneer (sry fürs wort "scheiß^^")
du stellst einfach die kräuter rein die sonst nich im ah sin
für wucher preise... ich weiß das ist fies aber wenn einer es unbedingt braucht
un es nur deins gibt...muss ers wohl oder übel kaufen...
hatte mal 10 blindkraut für 35g verkauft *lach
das war aber mal zu viel wucher ^^
naja viel glück noch

mfg
moiki

(ps:habe mit meinem ersten char 57 1300g erhandelt)


----------



## Shorim (30. August 2007)

Es hängt auch sehr vom Server ab, wo du am meisten Geld für mache Kräuter bekommst.
Bei mir geht z.B. 20 Sonnengras locker für 7 Gold weg. Es kommt immer drauf an, was grad stark gefragt ist...


----------

